# Pictures of Freddie!



## Calaquendi (May 20, 2010)

This is Freddie Mercury, my cute russian!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2010)

Freddie is indeed a cutey pie!!


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2010)

He is very cute, I love the color of his shell.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 20, 2010)

Cute little guy!


----------



## South FL Katie (May 20, 2010)

Great pictures, Freddie is beautiful!


----------



## ChiKat (May 20, 2010)

Very pretty coloring!! That is one gorgeous little tort


----------



## terryo (May 20, 2010)

I'm starting to love the look of these little Russians. They really have such cute expressions on their faces.


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2010)

Awww Freddie is a real cutie


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 20, 2010)

Freddie is adorable!!! Love the pic of him looking out of the hay nest!!!


----------



## Calaquendi (May 27, 2010)

Freddie says thank you guys. :-D

Finally its getting warmer, he's been outside for an hour or so the last days, and he loves it!










He actually managed to get the whole flower in his mouth, and I was watching, impressed by his skills.


----------



## chadk (May 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2010)

Your part of the country is very beautiful! I love the picture with the little tufts of petal sticking out of his mouth.


----------



## terryo (May 27, 2010)

You take the most unbelievable pictures. Just breath taking...


----------



## dreadyA (May 27, 2010)

amazing pictures!


----------



## TortieGal (May 27, 2010)

What a cool looking Russian! I love his coloring. Great pictures.


----------



## TortoisesRock! (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the name! and he is so cute!


----------



## Candy (Jun 5, 2010)

I also love the color of his shell. He looks so cute out there with your horse. Where do you live? It looks so beautiful there. I would love to see more pictures of your area maybe Freddie could take a longer walk while you film him in different areas of your place.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 5, 2010)

What a cute little guy...I especially love the shot of him eating dandelion...that little smile...he seems so exhuberant


----------



## Angi (Jun 5, 2010)

He is so cute and you live in a beautiful area. Love the pics!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, that scenery photo reminds me very much of the village in the Dolomite Alps of Italy where my Grandpa was born.

What state is that gorgeous view in? 

Freddie looks like a tort with a mission.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 5, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Yes, that scenery photo reminds me very much of the village in the Dolomite Alps of Italy where my Grandpa was born.
> 
> What state is that gorgeous view in?
> 
> Freddie looks like a tort with a mission.



Freddie is a Norwegian Russian, living in Norway!!!


----------



## Calaquendi (Jul 28, 2010)

Freddie is a Norwegian mountain tortoise, as I like to say! :-D He's very social, loves walking around the sound of talking people. 











I really paniced one day, I couldn't see my precious anywhere. Looked for like an hour, and was starting to face the nightmare. Then suddenly I see something strange...





yO!


----------



## Yourlocalpoet (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, how pretty is Norway! What a fantastic view you have, your tortoise isn't too bad looking either


----------



## RV's mom (Jul 28, 2010)

beautiful pics, beautiful tort and countryside!

thanks for sharing!!!!!!!

teri


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 28, 2010)

What a great "found" story, and a cute slipper.

Clever Freddie to find warmth and concealment in the same spot.


----------



## LadyGreek (Jul 28, 2010)

He is tooooooooo cute!!!! Thanks for sharing him!!!
Hey I have a MacBook Pro too! ~hehe!

Kendra*


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 28, 2010)

What a cutie!!!
So how did he find his way into the shoe?! Does he roam around your house?
Nelson got lost once- I had my bedroom tortoise-proofed so I knew he couldn't be hurt but I could NOT find him! I finally found him at the foot of my bed, climbing on my Ugg boot  He was only "lost" for a few minutes- I can't imagine "losing" your tort for an hour! I would be a wreck 

I love that last picture  Russians are the best ;D


----------



## -JM (Jul 28, 2010)

What a handsome tortoise! He looks so happy and healthy! 
Have you had him since he was a hatchling or what?

I would like to see pictures of the setup you have for him, not to mention more pictures of your beautiful scenery!


----------



## Calaquendi (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you guys! :-D I will try getting some pictures of his home soon, right now I'm not at home and won't be for two weeks. A friend is taking care of him. He's four years old, and I got him in the end of april. So he's only been here for three months actually. I'm looking forward to being his friend for the many years to come! :-D

Now that it's warm weather I let him walk around when I'm home, sometimes he find very good hiding spots in the end of the day, like that one. Although that day he slept in the slipper was horrible!

He loves that boot now, he likes to climb in it and sleep there, and sometimes I carry the boot with him inside into his closure. 

I'm a very handsome boy, or what?





Aah.. sunny days.










Omg.. a horse!





Freddie and my roomate likes the same food..





I just found a picture that shows a little bit of his home. Though I've changed it a bit for the last weeks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you worry about him escaping over the top edge of that bin? I've read that Russians are especially good at climbing and love to roam.

Also, does he ever tumble off that taller rock and end up on his back?

Certainly he seems to appreciate that micro-sun that he's tanning under.


----------



## Calaquendi (Aug 2, 2010)

I've changed his home since this picture, so now the rock is kind of buried in the substrate and isn't that tall! So it's not possible for him to fall down.  Although, he didn't fall from it, only once, and he did not tumble off after that..

He's a great climber, which is why his box is up against the wall, and less substrate on the floor site, so he can't manage to climb out.  


Freddie loooooves champignon. He doesn't get it that often, but sometimes. Here's a video of greedy Freddie 
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y109/loslote/?action=view&current=MOV00882.mp4

Yo wazzup?





The king on his rock!


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 2, 2010)

I love your pictures! There really great, what kind of camera do you use?
Freddie is awesome btw, lets just hope he doesn't follow in the footsteps of the other freddie mercury. There needs to be a band of tortoises...that don't do anything lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 2, 2010)

Let me give you a helpful hint (and I apologize if its already been mentioned) 

Have someone hold him with his mouth open. Take a file or hasp and file down his lower beak a little bit. I think he might have trouble biting off bits of grasses and weeds because the under beak sticks out in front of the upper one.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 2, 2010)

I LOVE THE PICTURES!!! OMG OMG OMG

this is probably in the top 10 of all time best threads of pictures. its got everything a tort loves to do!! i love it!!!! 

keep it coming please!!


----------



## Calaquendi (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, a month later. Freddie was outdoors for the first time in almost two months, the winter is on its way, it's just too cold for him to be outside the house! But today, it was really warm for a few hours! LUNCHTIME!  Today he got candy - mushroom! Yaay! Enjoy


----------



## -JM (Sep 5, 2010)

I love all your Freddie pictures! I hope my Bernadette grows to look as attractive and happy  Freddie always looks so full of life and personality!

(PS the best one in this lot is the RAAAWR one. Just in case you wanted to know <3)


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW! I love the scenery in the background. My dream is to own a 50+ acre ranch.....awww some day.


----------



## Calaquendi (Sep 6, 2010)

Freddie says thank u!  He's full of personality. The first thing I do when I wake up in the morning, is to talk to him. He always looks at me while I speak. I just love it, and I love him!


----------



## Calaquendi (Sep 30, 2010)

A little hello from us, up in cold cold Norway. I'm so paranoid! Freddie is good at cooperating though, he loves my woolsocks, so he has gotten a favourite which he sleeps in each night now.


----------



## terryo (Sep 30, 2010)

How about some outdoor pictures of your beautiful country? Glad you're updating on Freddie. Everyone loves Freddie pictures too.


----------



## jdawn (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics~ viewing your photos is like getting to go on a mini-vacation with you and Freddie!  He's definitely a super-star!


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks  Unfortunately it's too cold now. Even on the floor.. But, my bed is okay! And he loves being out of his territory to check out places, so now he can walk around in my bed, or on the bathroom. 

Made a bed in my bed, haha. 











y0! This bed ain't big enough for the both of us.


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys, just have some kind of needs to share my tortpics with you!  Sorry.

Here's a little video of my little prince today:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQ1F3eVSsoc


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 17, 2010)

He is soooo cute!! Very handsome little man!  Mary Anne


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 20, 2010)

He sure is! :-D

When I come home today, he was sleeping like this:






Cutie!


----------



## Snapper (Oct 20, 2010)

what a cutie!


----------



## Isa (Oct 21, 2010)

Awww adorable!


----------



## pugsandkids (Oct 21, 2010)

I love it when I find Oscar in weird spots! They are almost like cats in that respect. Freddie is such a cutie!


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 21, 2010)

Love the pics. Such beautiful scenery.. He is a lucky Boy!


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha yes, I love weird spots.

The winter and snow has arrived, so Freddie decided to steal my woolsock.


----------



## laura808 (Oct 27, 2010)

please post more pics!!! i would also love to see your other animals, and the snow!!! i live in hawaii and it never snows here of course P


----------



## Marty333 (Oct 28, 2010)

You have to save the pic with the flower in his mouth for the next calender!!


----------



## Calaquendi (Oct 28, 2010)

Will do! Freddie loves you all!

Freddie, very satisfied with being outside his home, and social as always! :-D Nothing he loves more than being a part of what's going on. I don't doubt that! He really loves to be out and checking out new stuff!

My little prince <3







laura808 said:


> please post more pics!!! i would also love to see your other animals, and the snow!!! i live in hawaii and it never snows here of course P



Here's a link to another thread with pictures of my horse 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-My-dear-horsie

Anyways, here's one picture of her:


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2010)

I am always speechless when I see those pictures of your hoarse, and your beautiful country.


----------



## Calaquendi (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys! Merry christmas! I just wonder, Freddie does this almost every day, and I wonder if it hurts his shell on a long therm basis? Or is it no harm? Here's a video of what he loves to do (that I find a bit creepy):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2DZKkV1T8Y

And, greetings from us both!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2010)

Russian tortoises seem to not be the least little bit afraid of falling or "jumping" off of something. Don't worry about shell damage. His landing is quite soft...no problem. The only worry would be if he landed upside down and wasn't able to right himself. You could always put a couple rocks on that side to make a step instead of a cliff.


----------



## Jessicap (Dec 18, 2010)

Freddie is so cute! I hope mine gets to be as outgoing someday. :0)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 19, 2010)

Freddie looks great!


----------



## DoversMama (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh. My. Gosh. What a cute tort! LOVE the dandelion pics!


----------



## Tort14U (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a neat place for a Tort to live in, all them lovely weeds to eat and all that fresh air.... I am sure he slept well that night!


----------



## Calaquendi (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, then I know that it's not very dangerous. As long as I keep an eye on him, hehe..

Thanks for all your comments. I love him so much. 

Here are some recent pics:

Freddie prefers to eat from the box. It tastes so much better when coming straight from it! 











Freddie waking up, haha





Yummy!


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 27, 2010)

Your album is fantastic! I like Freddie already!


----------



## Calaquendi (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha, that's good!  Freddie likes you all. 


Thought I share a video with you, of Freddie walking around today. Man he was active, he walked whole the house twice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT7AeAWjU_8

Isn't he a fast fast tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2011)

Little Russians ARE quite a bit faster than we think tortoises ought to be. How cute his little tail goes back and forth as he walks.

A note of caution: I wouldn't allow him to walk too much on the tile floor. He was having quite a bit of trouble with traction and it might harm his leg/hip sockets to be slipping like that too much.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 8, 2011)

what a handsome tort Freddie is! and he can walk quite fast..so cute!


----------



## Calaquendi (Jan 8, 2011)

emysemys: I will take that advice, thank you  Will try to keep him from walking on slippery floor!


----------



## oscar (Jan 8, 2011)

He definitely a champion of the world.


----------



## Calaquendi (Jan 21, 2011)

The sleeping beauty was in need of a powernap in my cap, or whatever its called in English, hehe. 












Before he fell asleep he had to listen to me buggin him with my chatting


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jan 23, 2011)

I just love your pictures! So cute!


----------



## Calaquendi (Mar 8, 2011)

Freddie managed to make a new opening in his little house made of whool, so he struggled getting out of it, hehe






Are u gonna help me or what?!





I'm such a cutie.





Freddie actually loves to sit in the window sometimes - and yes, he can turn around if he gets sick of it, and I watch him. 





My little prince, thinking..


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been wondering where you are. Is it starting to warm up there yet? As always, Freddie is just too cute for words!!

(He might benefit from a little filing on that lower beak)


----------



## Calaquendi (Mar 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like anythings gonna warm up yet. Anyway, Freddie is having a good time inside the four walls, hehe. We are going to the vet very soon, I dont wanna do anything to harm him, so she/he will get to file a bit!


----------



## Calaquendi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys, Freddie just ate his breakfast and I just had to film it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1in2gNXVuCk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Calaquendi (May 1, 2011)

The sun was very warm yesterday, so Freddie had a short trip outside! He's looking forward for summer to begin :-D











Checkin out the spring flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2011)

Hi Kaja:

Freddie has grown so much. He's as big as your hand now. You pictures are just beautiful! I like that you are continuing to post in the same thread. It gives us a better view of his growth. I love the mountains in the background. Lovely!!


----------



## Calaquendi (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, he's a big boy now <3 Yesterday, it was exactly one year since he came to me! Are gonna have to celebrate that one day. He is 5 years old now.


----------



## zoogrl (May 1, 2011)

How adorable! I love the pic of him eating the flower


----------



## Calaquendi (May 4, 2011)

Me and Freddie was at the vet today, an accident happened, and he got burned on his shell, and bled a bit, and I was so sure that he was gonna die. I've never seen a hurt tortoise before!

Anyway, she didn't wanna do anything about his underbite, it seemed like he would be able to fix it himself. His weight was 512 gram, and he seemed like a healthy and happy tortoise! 

He will now get medicine against infection for ten days, and metacam for seven days.

Poor baby
!





You, wazzup? Just goin to the vet. No big deal.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2011)

Oh Kaja...that's so scary. What happened? Did he get too close to his light?

This is for Freddie:


----------



## Calaquendi (May 4, 2011)

Yep, somehow he managed to take down the warmlamp, and get his shell burned on it.. I'm sure if I hadn't seen if fast enough he would have got burned to death or something.. So ofcourse, I have to find a new place to put the lamp, and more safety. For now, I just turn it off while I'm out of the house.. 

Freddie says thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2011)

Quite a few of us hang the light instead of using the clamp feature. If you can't put a hook in the ceiling and a chain for the light to hang from, then maybe you can fashion some sort of stand to hand the light on. This is much safer than using the clamp. And just to reassure you, this has happened to a lot of us. I opened the lid to an outdoor hospital pen one day in the winter and smoke billowed out. The clamp had failed and the light went down onto the cypress mulch substrate. If there had been more oxygen in there it would have burst into flames, but the bell of the light was effectively closing out the air.


----------



## Calaquendi (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you for your tip. I'm moving next month, and Freddie will get a new and bigger home. At the same time, I will find a new resolution for the lamps. Ugh, it's good to know. I really felt like the worst and most irresponsible tortoise owner in the world, the day it happened. Luckily, he survived and he didn't need any operation. He's now a happy and healthy tortoise again. What happened sounds awful emysemys, I can see you were lucky as well. That's good. 

Freddie and me says hi!






Can you see him?





It's climbing time!





The sweetest prince


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great Pictures, I love the one with the flower petals sticking out also! He is a gorgeous Russian with very interesting colors  Thanks for sharing


----------

